# some new photos



## dimocritus (Aug 14, 2009)

sp. blue 
MM


















F






albopilosum
l1





l2






sp. huahini
F


















auratus
M






albiceps






ornata
l2





l3
























maculata
l2





l3






regalis
MM


















F


















geniculata
F






imperator
l1
























gigantea







blatta orientalis


----------



## tin man (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow your photos are phenominal. I especially like the male pedipalp (cant think of what the bulb thingy is called) but its sooooo... detailed


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Aug 14, 2009)

You photos are amazing and you collection too the picture with the 2 p. ornata on your hand is my favorite. :clap:


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh man those are some amazing macros. The details in these pictures are mindblowing!!!

Please more pictures!!!


----------



## Draiman (Aug 15, 2009)

Good lord, those are some absolutely phenomenal photos.

:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Aug 15, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Good lord, those are some absolutely phenomenal photos.
> 
> :clap:


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 15, 2009)

WOOOOWWWW your pics are phenomenal :drool: 

I really love the 'pede pic, unreal!


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice pictures.
Amazing detail.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 15, 2009)

freaking incredible pictures




Draiman said:


> Good lord, those are some absolutely phenomenal photos.
> 
> :clap:
> 
> ...


X3    :clap: 


           moose


----------



## gvfarns (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are some amazing close ups.  I can practically feel the textures and contours.  Nice work.

That Singapore blue has some long legs, doesn't he?


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG!! I love your photos (esp. the centipede). Keep em coming!

 BTW : I MUST know what kind of camera your using and lens. That is incredible. If you breed tarantulas, get some close-up egg shots.


----------



## dimocritus (Aug 16, 2009)

i'm really not sure that this photos are phenomenal or something special but... doesn't matter, thanks 

some other are here http://dimocritus.smugmug.com/Tarantulas

and i will post new when they appear 



PS: i have canon 40d, sigma 150, tamron 17-50 and kenko extention tube


----------



## Draiman (Aug 16, 2009)

dimocritus said:


> i'm really not sure that this photos are phenomenal or something special but... doesn't matter, thanks


You're too modest. 

P.S. - How much did the extension tube cost you? I definitely need one.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are some really amazing macros! What kind of gear are you using, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## dimocritus (Aug 16, 2009)

Draiman said:


> P.S. - How much did the extension tube cost you? I definitely need one.


http://www.amazon.com/Kenko-Auto-Ex...Y88M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1250421207&sr=8-1



BlackCat said:


> What kind of gear are you using, if you don't mind my asking?


i named it in previous post of this topic


----------



## dimocritus (Aug 16, 2009)

Psalmopoeus reduncus l2


----------



## Tunedbeat (Aug 17, 2009)

These are some spectacularly macros.  :clap: 

I would be careful posting such large resolution.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 17, 2009)

Amazing pictures!! :clap: male embolus pic is my favourite


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 18, 2009)

Absolutely spectacular photos...some of the best on this site


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 18, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Amazing pictures!! :clap: male embolus pic is my favourite


 Pervert!! LOL, J/K!  

 and yeah.. don't be modest, these are great photos. When do we get to see you on National Geographic?


----------



## robertcarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Your blatta orientalis pictures make me want to keep some roaches as pets. 
Great pictures to say the least. :clap:


----------



## brachybaum (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are excellent close up shots, I'm looking for a camera and lens with that capability.  What camera and lens' are you using?

Nevermind I found out, again awesome shot.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 17, 2009)

This is the first thread i've seen that absolutely deserves every bit of a five star rating.  I wish I could give you 10.  Very nice work.  I didn't read every post so i'm sorry if this has been asked.  Are you photographing everything outside?  Could you show us your lighting setup if its not all done outside?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 17, 2009)

Amazing picturesssss!!! Absolutely breathtaking detail...

Love the bristles 

I need to update my camera!


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 17, 2009)

WOW!! Cant really say anything that hasnt already been said!:clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just convinced me to buy extension tubes.

Amazing


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 17, 2009)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> Just convinced me to buy extension tubes.
> 
> Amazing


I second this... I thought of typing it eARlier but was in a rush... 

awesome shots!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 17, 2009)

Absolutely amazing photos!!!:clap:     I love your pokies


----------



## dimocritus (Sep 21, 2009)

Some kind of joke - arboreal crawshayi (juvenile male )













and this is my ornatas one molt later (l4)







and less contrast specimen two molts later (l5)
















biomarine2000 said:


> Are you photographing everything outside?  Could you show us your lighting setup if its not all done outside?


I use one external flash on camera with hand-made diffuser which i often make from anew. Sometimes i have take a tripod from the friend also.


----------



## Dumaw (Sep 21, 2009)

fantastic pics man, keep them coming!!


----------



## dimocritus (Sep 25, 2009)

maculata l3







comparing of male's different ages 
C.crawshayi 
~l4







~l6






P.auratus 

~L5







~L7







imperator are molting (to l2)







some local agelena or alagelena 













Eremias arguta



















some Scarabaeus













Hyla arborea 
(not my )






some woodlouse 













i already uploaded those in other topics:


----------



## micheldied (Sep 25, 2009)

oh my....those pics are simply STUNNING.WOW!


----------



## Draiman (Sep 25, 2009)

Your pictures are the best on this site, and by some distance. :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 25, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Your pictures are the best on this site, and by some distance. :clap:


I have to agree with Gavin.  Nice work.  Could you show us how you make your difuser?


----------



## dimocritus (Sep 25, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Could you show us how you make your difuser?


scary but that it
http://i42.tinypic.com/sp7pfq.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/1zej9n5.jpg


----------



## Draiman (Sep 25, 2009)

What lens do you use?


----------



## Tunedbeat (Sep 25, 2009)

The woodlice shot is wicked!!  

Looks like she's carrying eggs?


----------



## hellraizor (Sep 25, 2009)

Your Shots Are Amazing!!


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 25, 2009)

Tunedbeat said:


> The woodlice shot is wicked!!
> 
> Looks like she's carrying eggs?


 Yup, she is. Crawdads do something similar with the eggs. The babies come out as tiny white pillbugs. 

 Your photos are always stunning. Now go get them on a magazine!


----------



## dimocritus (Sep 26, 2009)

maculata l4



















reduncus l4













the same woodlice








Draiman said:


> What lens do you use?


mainly sigma 150mm


----------



## Draiman (Sep 26, 2009)

dimocritus said:


> mainly sigma 150mm


With extension tubes, I assume? Otherwise how do you achieve such insane magnification?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow! Nice pics man!!


----------



## seanbond (Sep 26, 2009)

holly ish! ridickulously sharp is a understatement.
:clap: :worship:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 26, 2009)

dimocritus said:


> scary but that it
> http://i42.tinypic.com/sp7pfq.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/1zej9n5.jpg


I'm sure you think your idea is lame but when it gets you pics like these, wow nelly.  Could you by chance post a tutorial of some kind how you made it?  Its pretty hard to get an idea how to do my own from the pics you took of it.  I'm not trying to compete with anyone I just want my pics to be better.  Thanks


----------



## dimocritus (Sep 27, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> I'm sure you think your idea is lame but when it gets you pics like these, wow nelly.  Could you by chance post a tutorial of some kind how you made it?  Its pretty hard to get an idea how to do my own from the pics you took of it.  I'm not trying to compete with anyone I just want my pics to be better.  Thanks


it will be difficult to explain with my english level - i used CD-drive package and some material from a building market (i don't know how it name). Simply try to make diffuser (source of light) large as possible comparing to dimensions of photo and take it closer as possible.
But for really good results you need to use several light sources (several fleshes or fleshes with sunlight et al). 

Also you need to close a lens diaphragm in some way for a larger (then you have) depth of field - that about photos from your photo thread.

PS: sorry for my english again 



Draiman said:


> With extension tubes, I assume? Otherwise how do you achieve such insane magnification?


Sometimes but not very often. On this page it is only a portrait of woodlice. 
Sigma 150mm is a 1:1 macro lens wich take ~22x14mm on a photo with a 1,6 cropped canon cameras and with tubes something near 12-13mm.
If you won't really strong magnification try Canon 65mm or reversed lens/bellows


----------



## dimocritus (Feb 24, 2010)

Chilobrachys huahini l3












gigantea sp.






Natrix natrix 






Nomisia sp.


















Citharischius crawshayi






Araneidae


















P. imperator






infertile P.regalis' eggs


















Tenebrio molitor






mites






H. maculata l6






sp. 






l parachybana 
























Zophobas morio






Nhandu carapoensis  l6












l5






Ceratogyrus marshalli 
 l1






l2






Orphnaecus sp. Cebu, Philippines l1

















l2












Blaptica dubia  nymph






good luck


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! Great shots. Is the Natrix captive or wild?
Keep them coming!
Mackenzie


----------



## Draiman (Feb 25, 2010)

Excellent work. 

I will go and cry now


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

Almost every pic is draw dropping!  Could you share your lighting secrets with us?


----------



## stryder05 (Feb 26, 2010)

Your pictures are amazing, have never seen anything like them before!


----------

